# Fuse location for Toro LX426 Lawn Tractor



## fields (Aug 22, 2013)

When I had a NO Crank/No Start problem this morning, I thought it might be a fuse, as I had the machine running yesterday for about three hours, so didn't think the battery would be low. So I looked for the fuse...where it states in the manual:

"It can be found under the hood mounted between the dash panel and fuel tank on the right-hand support bar." 

Uh, uh...not there ! There are two plastic connectors, one for the harness, and a smaller one leading off of it for the Electric Starter, but nothing with a fuse. I checked everywhere I could under the hood, and even dropped the mower deck, so I could see up underneath from the bottom. Nothing.

Sorry to "run off at the mouth", so to make a long story short(er), I did finally get it started. Just on a hunch, to make sure the engine wasn't seized, I turned the flywheel backwards a turn or two by hand, it appeared ok, so I hopped onto the seat, turned the key, and it started immediately ! Must be a dead spot or something, as this machine has been totally trouble-free, from the day I got it.

I would still like to know where the fuse is located, for future reference, and was hoping someone on the forum with a Toro LX426, or similar model, could tell me where that $#&%@ fuse can be found ! It's a 20A Blade Type Fuse.

Thanks, and again my apologies.

f.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What year and model do you have... maybe a picture would help us out.
Have you tried the Toro site?
https://lookup3.toro.com/partdex/index.cfm?xCaller=Toro&lang=ca_en
This diagram shows the 20 amp fuse... maybe it's the same diagram that you already have. Could be in a separate fuse holder along the wiring harness somewhere. See if you can follow the harness and see something.


----------



## fields (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, pogobill. It's the 2008 Toro LX426 Model: 13AL60RG544
20 h.p. 42" cut. The diagram is the same as what I have , and as said earlier,
I've checked all under the hood. I have followed the harness, found the two plastic connectors for the wiring, and for the Electric Starter, and there is a small connector (under front of hood) for the wiring for the lights. That's it. I was thinking, maybe during production, they changed to an in-line fuse, but nothing there either.

That's why I was hoping that a forum member had a similar Toro, and could possibly point out the fuse location.

[URL=http://s1211.photobucket.com/user/fields-2/media/Read-39/LX426--42-cut.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## fields (Aug 22, 2013)

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you. I posted a reply minutes after I saw your post, but apparently it did not go through.

My machine is a 2008 Toro LX426 Model: 13AL60RG544 20 h.p. 42" cut.

I checked the harness, there are two plastic connectors....one leads to the ignition and Hour Meter and the smaller one leads to the Electric Starter. At the front of the hood is another small connector which is for the lights. I have opened all connectors up...no fuses. I was just thinking that possibly they changed during production to an in-line fuse, but nothing there either!

This is why I was wondering if one of the members had a LX426 Toro, or a similar model, and hopefully he/she could tell me the location of the fuse, if it is there.




f.


----------



## jerryruth69 (Apr 1, 2015)

The fuse for your Toro Lawn Tractor LX 426model is located under the battery and to the left back end of the left fender. It would be wrapped with black tape and the fuse is on the very end. 

jerry


----------



## tferstl (Mar 3, 2016)

*Fuse on Toro lx426*



jerryruth69 said:


> The fuse for your Toro Lawn Tractor LX 426model is located under the battery and to the left back end of the left fender. It would be wrapped with black tape and the fuse is on the very end.
> 
> jerry


Jerry, thank you for that info! I found mine as you described and mine is now up and running!


----------



## Kjack (Dec 13, 2020)

jerryruth69 said:


> The fuse for your Toro Lawn Tractor LX 426model is located under the battery and to the left back end of the left fender. It would be wrapped with black tape and the fuse is on the very end.
> 
> jerry


----------



## Kjack (Dec 13, 2020)

Is that the only fuse it has. Installed a new battery yesterday. Started up fine. Then suddenly I lost all power. No electrical at all. I came here looking forward the fuses. How many are there?


----------



## Kjack (Dec 13, 2020)

NewIs that the only fuse it has? I Installed a new battery yesterday. It Started up fine. Then suddenly I lost all power. No electrical at all. I came here looking for all of the fuses. How many are there?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The main power fuse on all mowers is in a circuit leading to the ignition switch. The OEMs almost always make that 12VDC connection on the positive battery cable, either at the positive stud on the battery, or on the other end at the starter relay. Trace the positive battery cable and you'll find the main power lead/fuse going to the key switch. Almost all OEMs use a RED wire to designate direct 12VDC coming into the key switch from the battery.


----------



## sprat (May 27, 2021)

pogobill said:


> What year and model do you have... maybe a picture would help us out.
> Have you tried the Toro site?
> THE TORO COMPANY
> This diagram shows the 20 amp fuse... maybe it's the same diagram that you already have. Could be in a separate fuse holder along the wiring harness somewhere. See if you can follow the harness and see something.


----------



## sprat (May 27, 2021)

Hello Pogobill, 5-27-2021, Mark here, I also have a Toro riding lawn tractor, 2007 and an LX425, I also cannot find the fuse, ideas? Also, my tractor has a hard time starting. new battery, solenoid, starter although a little larger than the old one. but it worked for quite some time. Battery has 12+ amps, the thing clicks and so when I take a ratchet to the flywheel it seems bound up, when I loosen it with the ratchet it will start. same thing happens the next day. Any ideas? Lots of gas and fumes comes out of the muffler. thanks ahead, stay well


----------



## sprat (May 27, 2021)

I have tried the toro site and I just got a wiring diagram, will follow the harness, I may have to remove the gas tank but I dont think its a fuse issue because I can eventually get it started, thanks


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Should be a SV600 Series Kohler Courage ("Bucket Engine").... They are pretty demanding on valve adjustments. Kohler says every 200 hours. That's about as short a valve adjustment interval as you'll see on any engine today. Valve setting is .005 intake and .007 exhaust. Your exhaust valve is out of adjustment to the point where the compression release isn't working as you crank the engine to start and you're coming up against the piston compression at TDC. You put the ratchet on it, it goes past TDC, and now you're not fighting the compression any longer. Adjust the valves and the problem will go away. If you doubt what I'm telling you, pull the spark plug and crank it..... Bet it turns over just fine. Put the plug back in and the problem returns..... Valve Adjustment Page 69, Paragraph #4 in the PDF below

http://www.kohlerengines.com/engines/onlinecatalog/pdf/sm_20_690_01.pdf


----------

